# 3 ways floor standing measurement review



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Dear experts,

I need your knowledge for review my measurements on a 3 ways floor standing.
Could you please tell me if they are technically correct? Is gating accurate enough or do I need to use smoothing? if yes, what value?
I would have the best measurement for understand if the response is flat and eventually make corrections

Mic: UMIK-1 @ 1mt, outside, ~80db measured on tweeter axis, Tukey 0.25 window at 5.5 ms









Response









Drivers inverted for validate the time alignment (XO at 600 and 4000)









Response with EQ









Overlapped with no EQ









I really appreciate any comment on phase, time alignment, response and whatever you think I can improve

thanks!

cheers


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m mainly a frequency response guy. Yours looks really good. However, that huge depression between ~6-15 kHz may well be audible. If you could lift it via equalization it could give an improvement.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Your on axis looks good. I'm a bit less concerned than Wayne with that 2db dip between 8-12k. That's actually not a bad way to mitigate sibilance without making the top end too soft.
Of greater interest would be your 45 deg off axis.

cheers,


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Wayne,

thanks for the recommendation: I will try to flat more the response in that specific area, and will check at the same time if I increase the sibilance

Ajinfla,

below the 15deg (purple) and 60 deg (amber) off axis frequency response, at tweeter level. This is an early one, but I think can give a good indication









Any comments welcome!!

thanks for your help!

cheers


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

stonemarten said:


> Ajinfla,
> 
> below the 15deg (purple) and 60 deg (amber) off axis frequency response, at tweeter level. This is an early one, but I think can give a good indication
> 
> ...


Hi, now your dip appears to be 5db and shifted down into a high audibility 3.5-7k region. What happened?

cheers,


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

ajinfla said:


> Hi, now your dip appears to be 5db and shifted down into a high audibility 3.5-7k region. What happened?


Sorry maybe I didn't explain properly before: it is an old measurement before I optimized the XO. Let me take again with the final setting. I'll post the results in a couple of days

thanks for your comment!

cheers


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Dear experts,

I take the indoor measurement off axis, below









green on axis, purple 15deg, red 60 deg. Please ignore the low frequencies due to the walls reflections.

Ajinfla,


ajinfla said:


> Hi, now your dip appears to be 5db and shifted down into a high audibility 3.5-7k region. What happened?


This one is done with the latest XO setting, looks better to me, comments welcome as always! 

Wayne,


Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’m mainly a frequency response guy. Yours looks really good. However, that huge depression between ~6-15 kHz may well be audible. If you could lift it via equalization it could give an improvement.


I've followed your suggestion and now the speaker sounds better, especially in the vocals. Before they sound a little bit "muffled", but now are very clear and wide. Thanks very much for the recommendation, appreciated.

Please let me know your opinions, thanks!!!

cheers


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

That looks pretty good to me. Though it is a bit unusual >10k. Does the tweeter use some type of phase shield?
To nitpick, your low frequencies shouldn't show directionality unless you are using a huge woofer or a first order gradient. Are you keeping the mic equidistant to the speaker when rotating?

cheers,


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Ajinfla,



ajinfla said:


> That looks pretty good to me. Though it is a bit unusual >10k. Does the tweeter use some type of phase shield?


It is strange to me as well... my tweeter (SB26ADC-C000-4) should be flat way over 20k... I have the same behaviour even if I measure it alone and without the XO. I will try the other one to see if is the same. Do you have any idea on what could cause that? There is no shield, it is directly connected to the amp




ajinfla said:


> Are you keeping the mic equidistant to the speaker when rotating?


Yes, 1mt all the time from the tweeter axis, constant volume

thanks!!

cheers


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

stonemarten said:


> my tweeter (SB26ADC-C000-4)
> 
> Do you have any idea on what could cause that?


The phase shield :smile:
It's the thing in front of the dome:








Your measurements there make perfect sense now.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## stonemarten (Jan 4, 2016)

Ajinfla,

thanks for the information and the feedback, really appreciated!!!

cheers


----------

